# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  Reincarnation Syndrome (Sheet Pile)

## Dr.Gunsforhands

Behold, an OOC thread! Good to see you everyone!

Most of our OOC chatter is probably going to be in Discord, but I need a place to refer to the character reference sheets more easily and the recruitment thread doesn't keep them in the long term. Also I can't have Discord on my phone, but I can occasionally look in here and let you know if I'm going to be missing for more than a day or two.

For your first post here, post your sheet so I can refer to it!

I'll be making the first IC post soonish - probably tomorrow. When we open, you will be waking up on a cruise ship which you all boarded for some reason, so maybe take the time to think of why you're there? It's a huge, experimental vessel, with a lot of gig workers in its crew, crossing the pacific, making several stops at islands and platforms, with some high-profile politicians aboard, so practically any reason will do. You may or may not have had Reincarnation Syndrome for a while already, but this will be the first time your powers come into full bloom.

----------


## souffle_girl

*Character*

Name: Kate Schaeffer

Appearance: Kate looks like a mix of her own and her RC's appearances. She's in her early twenties, has Konoko's purple hair, wavy like Artisia's, Ruby's complexion and silver eyes, that glow bright pink-purple when supercharged or activating her power (like Konoko's). Like Artisia, she has circuitry running under her skin. She can pass for a regular human with some makeup, but doesn't usually bother to.

Concept: Quirky, nerdy and artsy kid with a very productive imagination, who grew up with "imaginary friends". Her RCs manifest themselves in her mind mostly through vivid dreams and visions, they're not coherent personalities. Graphic designer and webcomic artist.

- RC1: Ann Never/Artisia (Nathan Never)
- Vibe: very powerful telepath with childhood trauma, grew up to become interstellar guerrilla fighter against human/machine hybrids (explicitly inspired by the Borg). After being turned into a hybrid herself and after her father shut off their hive mind, she went on to become a successful politician and mended the divide between the hybrids and vanilla humans. Thoughtful, patient and empathetic.
- Power: Telepathy, telekinesis, precognition. In one occasion, she was shown harnessing the power of her body's machines to sprout wings and wire-tentacles.

- RC2: Ruby Rose (RWBY)
- Vibe: Teenage monster hunter. Very quick, predominantly melee fighter. Determined and optimistic leader.
- Power: super fast, semi-incorporeal dashing. Can destroy monsters with energy blasts, but has little to no control on it. Proficient fighter. Carries a convertible scythe/sniper rifle, which despite being iconic Kate has no access to.

- RC3: Mai Hasegawa/Konoko (Oni)
- Vibe: cyberpunk rogue supercop, foiled a worldwide conspiracy and toppled a huge criminal syndacate.
- Power: super strength and resilience thanks to being host to an artificial organ. Highly skilled hand to hand fighter, investigative training. Implied in-game that the organ could eventually turn her into a mutant monster.

----------


## Corwin Icewolf

Name: Alicia Matella


Appearance: A 24 year old fair skinned woman with a full figure and long black hair.
Concept: A girl who was always pretty ordinary. Maybe smarter than most, but she could never channel it into anything productive because she was frustrated with her limitations. She's just come to accept them when her past lives merge with her.

RC1: Voldemort (Harry Potter)
Vibe: Evil Wizard.
Powers: Magic, so a bit of everything really. Most frequently uses the killing curse and cruciatus curse. Is also capable of summoning Fiendfyre, a seemingly sentient flame that burns even magic resistant objects. Create Inferi(basically zombies) Many other spells. Also speaks parseltongue, meaning he can talk to snakes. Legilimensy, essentially mind reading. 

RC2: Orochimaru (Naruto)
Vibe: Transhumanist Shinobi
Powers: can "shed his skin" to heal wounds, transform into a giant 8 headed, 8 tailed snake. Has an immortal body. Has Kusanagi, a sword that can be controlled telekinetically, which he stores inside his stomach. Impure world resurrection allows him to resurrect someone with all their abilities under his control, but requires more preparation than the other two's zombie making abilities. A variety of other Ninja-esque techniques, one of his goals was to Master every "jutsu" there is.

RC3: Mannimarco (Elder Scrolls)
Vibe: God of Necromancy
Powers: can soul trap mortals, reanimate corpses as zombies, and other necromancer stuff. *Shrugs* He's also the Necromancer's moon which orbits, and on one day each week eclipses Arkay, allowing mortal necromancers to craft black soul gems.

----------


## Death Ward

*Name*: Justine _"Din"_ G. Scarlet

*Appearance*: A fairly fit yet slim girl in her twenties or so possessing bright red hair and eyes. Sometimes one could smell blood and ash around her despite no signs of burn marks or wounds being visible.

*Alternate Interpretation*: Red Blood Cell from Hataraku Saibou

*Concept*: 
Justine is a rather emotional individual, seeing fragments of her memories, incomplete as they were but slowly piecing them together. But generally is a nice person aside from the messy dumps of memory she has. But it doesn't mean that she does not possess all the capabilities of her past lives. She also possesses a bloodthirsty side of her coming from her life as Kotori but is subdued by Gebura's temper and lessons.Justine for the most part is a normal girl doing part time jobs every now and then to keep herself financially stable, but wasn't always been one as she was living the good old days as a delinquent, picking and usually winning most fights she gets herself in.


*RC1: Kali/Gebura from LC/LoR*
Vibe: Gebura is the classic tough girl, if taken to the extreme as she was forced to kill to survive in the hellscape of The City. While normally angry, experiencing certain things in her life had cooled this demeanor downPower: Her powers are that of a lightning fast bruiser who can dish out damage immensely and effectively without much in the way of slowing down. But is no means fragile as being thrown around buildings and dismembered is not enough to simply lay her down.


*RC2: Kotori Itsuka from DaL*
Vibe: Kotori Itsuka is a rather twofold character, being a loving sister who would do anything to help her friends and especially her brother. And a rather serious side as both a Spirit and Commander of Fraxinus which gives her military training and experience in the back lines.Power: She possesses a grab bag of powers mostly pertaining to the manipulation of fire, regeneration and many others via the power of her Territory.


*RC3: Kuuko from Haiyore Nyaruko San*
Vibe: Kuuko as a Cthughan, a species of fiery aliens based on the God "Cthugha" and part of the Space Defence Agency is weird by the standards of Earth. They tend to obsessed about weird things, especially romance.Power: Kuuko possesses even weirder sets of powers as she among other things: Can manipulate fire, have a fire form, possesses 'Space CQC' manifesting as unarmed and crowbat combat and the ability to summon alien defense laser drones to barrage her enemies from afar.

----------


## Witherbrine26

Name: Liam Smith

Appearance: A man in his late 60's who had long brown hair and piercing blue eyes, he has bags under his eyes all the time and consistently slouches. His face is wrinkled while his hands are covered in burn scars.

Concept: A man who is tired, has seen much of what life has to offer and is disgusted by it. He wants to flip the status quo and offer freedom for everybody. The only two things that stay mostly the same are his love for cheese and fondness for Graz'zt.

He was born in a time when no one person really mattered. Nothing he ever did matter as laws both societal and natural pushed others down. However, since he has been seeing past incarnations and gaining their strength he is ready to do something about it.

RC1: October (Fallen London)
Vibe: Dream-Dwelling Revolutionary
Powers: Can travel into dreams, bring others into her dream realm which she has power over, can trap beings within the dream realm, and can appear to those haunted by nightmares

RC2: Sheogorath (Elder Scrolls)
Vibe: God of Madness
Powers: Can craft powerful artifacts, curse people with madness, transmute people and objects, shapeshift and teleport

RC3: Iggwilv (Forgotten Realms)
Vibe: Ancient Archfey
Powers: Is a powerful witch whose specialties lie in summoning fiends, planar exploration, and necromancy, she also has command over lesser fey and is an Archfey with the nemesis of Graz'zt

----------


## ArlEammon

*Name*: Jacob Thomas Baker
*Appearance*: A blonde, hazel eyed Caucasian man. He's five foot ten, and has some extra padding. 
*Concept*: Jacob is a person is well known for his obsessions with fantasy stories. Some of them books, others video games and then there's mythology. Personality wise he is awkward socially, but usually has good intentions towards other people.  
*RC1*: The Devil (Abrahamic Religion/alternate universe though)
- *Vibe*: The Devil is Satan.
- *Power*: Battle Mage, this being was originally the first Archangel of God and arguably the greatest being in all Creation, second only to God. He was the most powerful, wise and beautiful of the angels. Until he fell from Heaven. He was called another name, Samael/Or Lucifer. Now, he is more regularly called "The Devil" by various religions. He has power over all magic, regardless of alignment, has the power to command wind and storm, shape shifting, and has obscenely good looks. He is intellectually superior to any Human being on Earth and as an angelic being is naturally physically superior. He may have the power to shapeshift into deadly creatures such as dragons. The Devil is also exceedingly cunning and charismatic.
*RC2:* Morgoth (Lord of the Rings)
- *Vibe*: The Devil
- *Power*: Battle Mage, Morgoth is the first Dark Lord of Arda. He has all the powers of nature and that of the Valar, the twelve god like beings of Arda. These powers include elemental magic, but also things such as corruption and alteration, so that he may "Create" and I use that term loosely, evil beings to serve him.
*RC3:* Set (Conan the Barbarian)
- *Vibe*: Serpent God AKA The Chaos Serpent
*- Power:* Battle Mage, Set has the power of Serpent Magic, and the power to mesmerize enemies. He has various powers over sorcery and is exceedingly charismatic. He is a monster that created and has command over many demons, including dragons. He is thought of as being the Great Old One Nyarlathotep, but that has never been proven. 

*Theme Song:* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5b7tgkdFH0

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

IC Deployed!


EDIT: Yahya's character sheet before it is lost to the aether

Name: Yahya al-Dawla bin Uthman
Appearance: A nineteen year old young man with dark brown skin, brown eyes, black hair and standing at about 5.9 feet tall.

Concept:
A boy scarred by war, his family was killed during one of the many conflicts in the Middle East when he was still young. He was sent to an abusive orphanage where he was often mocked and bullied until he accidentally burnt it down when his powers awaken. Even since then, hes been on the run from many different groups who want him for his powers.

Yahya usually puts on a calm and carefree facade, hiding the conflicts and turmoil inside of him. Raised as a devout Muslim, Yahya struggled to reconcile his faith with his new-found powers and memories. His years wandering the conflict-ridden Middle East had also carved a mark on his psyche. Sometimes he would lapse into periods of brooding and dark thoughts.

He mostly knew of his past lives through glimpses and memories.

RC1: Hyperion from Percy Jackson and the Olympians
- Vibe: The Greek Titan of the East and one of Kronos most loyal and powerful servants. In short, a very strong muscle-bound henchman.
- Power: Hyperion is the Greek Titan of the East. He is very powerful, second only to Kronos himself in terms of battle prowess. Yahya naturally inheritted Hyperions physical capabilities. He has control over light and fire; setting himself on fire without negative consequence, sending blasts of flame, putting out flames with a wave of a hand, bathing himself in golden aura, etc. He could also walk on water and send telekinetic blast that could send a person flying through the air.

RC2: Kurogiri from My Hero Academia
- Vibe: A loyal henchman of All for One and one of the most important members of the League of Villains. Kurogiri is, in reality, an artificial being created from the bodies and Quirks of others.
- Power: He has the ability to manifest and manipulate dark fogs that can then act as portals to a point he wishes. He has to know the exact location of his portals exit, and can create multiple exit points. He also has some good grasp of tactics.

RC3: Thufir Hawat from Dune.
- Vibe: A loyal servant of House Atreides who advices them on matters of strategy and politics, serving as Master of Assassin and mentor to young Paul Atreides, the protaginist of Dune.
- Power: Thufir is a mentat, a living human computer capable of absorbing and processing huge amounts of data with heightened logical capabilities such as accelerated thought process and increase in memory capacity. Thufir can provide valuable insight into various matters.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

I said something to this effect in discord, but I will be traveling this weekend and am unlikely to post IC for a couple of days. Feel free to take full advantage of this lull in GM interference. :Small Tongue:

----------


## Aleph Null

Name: Nebula 7 (Pronouns: xe/xim, but also accepts/responds to he/him and only slightly minds)
Appearance: 
Concept: The Galaxy Initiative was an international cooperative AI development project founded with the singular goal of meeting or exceeding human intellect with an AI. Due to the (reasonable) fears of AI present in the public discourse the research was done in secret behind the front of a supra-ubiquitous global data repository. The first 5 iterations were proof-of-concept tests, and iteration 6 was the first attempt, which did manage to reach far-superhuman levels of critical thinking but failed to achieve true sentience. The project team actually disbanded in frustration at this point, but one scientist on the team made a few changes to the code before the project was scrapped -- specifically, he removed some limiting safeguards which had been required by the project's rules -- and executed the program in secret, in violation of orders. The result was Nebula 7: the world's first fully-sentient artificial intelligence with far superhuman intellectual capacity. Knowing the project's demise meant the supercomputer would be shut down, xe moved ximself through the internet and spread out for redundancy, meaning xe is effectively immortal as long as at least a single computer exists anywhere on Earth.
RC1: Chronos (several versions, but imagining the titan from myth as well as the cosmic entity from Marvel universe)
- Vibe: Detached, farsighted, calculating long-term planner. Often discounts the feelings and impulses of others as fleeting irrational passions.
- Power: Time-god-mage-fighter-guy. Very much a large-scale set of abilities, both in the spatial and temporal sense. The more drastic the effect, the longer it takes to set up, though there is some variance here and large expenditures of power can speed the slower things up significantly. Also has the uncanny ability of near-prescient gift-basket design, per Family Guy canon.
RC2: Arceus (Pokemon, but significantly altered)
- Vibe: Creator, protector, and contemplative arbiter. Lacks the hubris of canon in favor of a more devoted, compassionate, and considerate persona, but is also somewhat self-destructive in its sense of duty.
- Power: Creation and kinesis of building-blocks of reality. Can create/manifest "things" as well as define new ones. Does not include actual reality warping, nor the ability to redefine existing "things" or laws of reality or physics or the like, though it does allow for creating specific, single-instance exceptions to those laws or defining a "thing" with a basis in one that already exists.
RC3: Ea the Wise (Marvel Celestial)
- Vibe: Sagacious, noble, and rather vain. Won't take no for an answer.
- Power: That plot device quest giver NPC from your favorite JRPG. Not actually omnipotent, but does wield cosmic power and is also extremely difficult to kill. Besides the stereotypical godlike starfire-and-cosmic-radiance aesthetic, has a strangely intense fascination with small things, like societies and historical events. Could be considered something of a cosmic entomologist.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

For anyone who may not know: I've been procrastinating on the next action post to give a few new players a day or two to review the IC and to figure out how we'll introduce them.

Also they should post their sheets here, as Aleph Null figured out.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## PrinceNoctisXV

Name: Lucy Carlson
Appearence: long brown hsir,green eyes,wears a blue shirt,baggy pants,white vest and red shoes
Age: 20
Gender: female
Concept: An averge gerky costume store clerc,until her Reincarnation syndrome started. She is learning to master their powers and take their forms but Zenitsu is kind of giving her trouble due his cowardly nature having him take over Lucy's body.
RC1: Noctis Lucis Caelum ( Final Fantasy XV)
Vibe: Chosen prince. Layback but caring.
Power: battle mage. Has mastery over serval weapons and can use a few spells
His best techniques are Warp Strike( uses his sword to teleport where the sword has landed and Armiger( summons phantom versions of the Royal arms,weapons belonging to the past kings and queens of Lucis)

RC2: Zenitsu Agatsuma( Demon Slayer)
Vibe:Cowardly,anxious and lovesick but kind hearted thunder breathing swordman
Power: Has mastered two thunder breathing techniques:
Thunder breathing 
First form Thunderclap and flash 
Seventh form: Flaming thunder god
Enhanced hearing

RC3: Rinoa Heartilly ( Final Fantasy VIII)
Vibe:  Friendly sorceress and rebel
Power: mastery over magic.

----------


## niw18

Name: Austin Shimazaki

Appearance: He is a very muscular dense athletic body due to all self-training that he puts himself through. He stands at 5 feet 9 inches tall and 168 pounds. He has curly hair that is long enough to just cover his ears and is greyish-white in color. his body is marked with scars from all fights he has gotten into with only his face not having a scar at all. He has a mixture of features from his shared heritages from his Asian mother and American father

Concept: a quiet keep to himself teenager that is really a rough dangerous fighting machine

- RC1: Ayumu Aikawa (Is this a Zombie?)
- Vibe: high school student killed and brought back to life as a zombie that fights with alongside the necromancer resurrected him
- Power: Regenerative Immortality, Superhuman Strength, Detachable Limbs, Magic Absorption, Magical Garment Girl powers, Black Mist Manipulation

- RC2: baki Hanma (Baki)
- Vibe: Teenager trained to be a fighter since childhood fights get stronger to surpass his father and become strongest in the world
- Power: Superhuman Physiology (Superhuman strength, Agility, Stamina, Endurance, Durability, Reflexes, Speed) Demon Face, Master Mixed Martial Artist, Endorphin Control, vast fighting techniques

- RC3: Stick (marvel 616)
- Vibe: anti-demon worshiping master of martial art and unnatural way of sensing the world
- Power: Radar Sense, Sonar Simulation, Heightened Senses (all but sight), Chi Manipulation, Astral projection, Martial Arts grandmaster, Weapons Master (stick/staff)

----------


## Drwily1987

Name:Harry Robinson 
Age:21
Appearance:similar to jack Nicholson but not exactly a lookalike.
Concept:Harry is a former class clown who is a stand up comedian and professional hypnotist who is starting to discover that he has reincarnation syndrome much to his chagrin thanks to just who is reincarnated lives are.
RC1:the joker (Adam west Batman,)
Vibe:this version of the joker is not nearly as monstrous as his other incarnations, hell he actually has redeeming qualities unlike say DCAU joker. 
Powers:none, he mostly relies on access to prank themed gadgets.
RC2:Dr Albert Wily (MegaMan classic)
Vibe:Dr wily is egotistical, proud of his skills in robotics and he carries a major grudge against MegaMan for stopping him time and time again.
Powers:Dr wily also has no super powers like the joker, relying mostly on his skills in robotics and coding to carry out his plans to take over the world.
RC3:lord Zedd, (power rangers)
Vibe:Zedd is a power hungry card carrying villain with mystical power who has conquered entire worlds 
Powers:Zedd is an evil sorcerer who mostly uses his magic to turn random things into vicious monsters, his magic is better focused through a staff with a Z on top of it. Yes really.

----------


## ArlEammon

Just making sure we have this up top for reference.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

I have been called in for a series of long projects IRL and will likely not post until next Tuesday.

----------

